# drags



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

what kind of drags to ya'll use for ***** when trappin by a small creek? i find it hard to use a rock because it slips off really easily so what do u all use and what guage wire should i get

thanks


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've always used a rock or a big stick for a drag. I like to use a dead limb that's already near my set. Just make sure it's not rotten. I like one about 3 inches thick and 4 to 6 feet long. If the creek is deep enough, try using a cinder block in the water. They are plenty heavy enough, and they look like a rock once they've sat in the water for a while. As for wire size, I like to use 11 gauge wire. It is pretty strong. If you use 14 gauge make sure to use 2 pieces tied seperately. I carry a pair of linesman's pliers to cut and twist the wire. Hope this helps...


----------

